# DW Review- EZ Car Care Arctic Meltdown



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW EZ Car Care Arctic Meltdown Review*

Theres a new brand in town with a load of new products to try so look out for further reviews coming up soon....

1st up big thanks to Darren for sending the samples out.

EZ Car Care are a recently founded company who want to supply us with affordable quality car cleaning equipment and chemicals, for more information please have a look here: http://ezcarcare.co.uk/

Everyone likes a good snow foam so its only right for a new brand to bring one to the market.

I have tried alot of snow foams recently and I have found that its hard to find the right consistency, the right cleaning power for the right price so lets see how EZ Care Cares offering fares :thumb:

*The Product:*

The Sample arrived in a good quality PET bottle which was also wearing a very informative label containing all the required information.

The actual liquid is light blue in colour and for all you smell monkeys out there just smelt kinda clean.

*EZ Car Care say:*

*Arctic Meltdown is best used through an EZ Car Care Snow Foam Lance. Our snow foam is designed to create a thick, rich foam that will cling to the vehicle, removing road dirt and grime.

Arctic Meltdown is Ph Neutral, therefore safe on any paintwork and will not strip waxes or sealants!

Add an inch of Arctic Meltdown to your EZ snow foam Lance, then fill with warm water. Apply ensuring the entire vehicle is covered. once complete, leave to dwell until the meltdown has occurred. rinse the remaining foam and watch the dirt slide away from the paintwork.

To tackle the toughest of jobs, why not team up with our EZ Car Care Citrus Pre Wash.*

So all sounds good there :thumb:

*The Method:*

The X Trail was in need of a bath and was looking a bit grubby after 2 weeks without a wash so a good test bed to see how it performs...



Normal drill with preparing the lance, 1" in the bottom of the bottle and topped up to 750ml with warm water



1st up a section on the rear 1/4 panel was given a light swipe with a damp 'make up' applicator pad to see whats what, as you can see it was pretty dirty.



The foam was then applied to the dry car and left to dwell whilst the fiddly bits were attacked with a brush and the wash buckets were prepared.



On returning to the car after 10 mins it was pleasing to see that alot of the foam remained on the panels.



The car was then pressure washed off to leave a nice looking finish :thumb:



you can see by the top right hand picture that after another swipe test that Arctic Meltdown had removed most of the surface dirt :thumb:



The car was then given the usual 2 bucket wash, rinse and dried in the normal manner leaving a really nice finish :thumb:

*Price:*

£6.49 for the 250ml tester bottle but is also available in larger sizes which are far better value for money and can be bought from here:http://ezcarcare.co.uk/wash.html

*Would i use it again?:*

Possibly not if i am honest, Arctic Meltdown is a really effective high foaming, high cling snow foam which ticks most of the boxes apart from value.... If i can expand, i normally buy my snow foam in 5 ltr containers which i find to be cheaper per wash but if you want to try a new snow foam or do not want a 5ltr container hanging about why not give this a 
go:thumb::thumb:

*Conclusion:*

As previously mentioned EZ Car Care Arctic Meltdown snow foam ticks most of the boxes you would want in a snow foam....



It Cleans, Clings, Looks great on the car and smells nice, if you are in the market for a new snow foam and want to try something different give it a whirl you won't be disappointed.

DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test 

*Thanks for reading:wave:*


----------

